# car jack/jack stands?



## crankbait09 (Dec 31, 2013)

I got to thinking....again.

i notice that you can buy a jack to jack up a trailer so you can change the tires and what not. 

can i use a car jack/jack stands to do the same procedure? Or are the trailer jacks required?


----------



## RStewart (Dec 31, 2013)

As long as you can keep the trailer on the Jack it will work. I use a floor jack at home & I will use the jack from my pick up if I'm out & need to jack up trailer.


----------



## crankbait09 (Dec 31, 2013)

thats what I was thinking too. I couldnt see why I couldnt use it but i was really trying to avoid having to pick up a special jack just for changing the tires and what not


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 31, 2013)

I've used the small bottle jacks and blocks of wood to jack up my trailers before with no ill effects. Have always planned on using the jack in the truck if needed, luckily not needed so far. LOL


----------



## JMichael (Jan 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337568#p337568 said:


> RStewart » Today, 19:01[/url]"]I use a floor jack at home & I will use the jack from my pick up if I'm out & need to jack up trailer.


I do the same thing. One suggestion I would make though. If you plan to use your truck/car jack on your trailer, do a test run to make sure the jack will work on your trailer. You don't want to get out in the middle of nowhere and find out the jack won't work with your trailer. :lol:


----------



## crankbait09 (Jan 1, 2014)

i was only planning on using the car jack/jack stands here in the garage. was going to replace tires/bearings on the trailer and was hoping to use what i had rather than buying new jack


----------

